# Casio G-Shock GA-2100



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut mes chers compatriotes 

Je vous propose de lire ma nouvelle revue sur ma toute dernière montre arrivée, une *Casio G-Shock GA-2100* amicalement appelée CasiOak à cause de la forme hexagonale de son boitier.

C'est une montre japonaise à quart ultra résistante et surtout ultra plate par rapport aux autres Casio G-Shock.

Et cerise sur le gateau elle coute à peine 100€ et on peut la trouver en promo dans les 80€ !


----------

